# Feeding Pumpkin



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll start this by saying im not sure if im postion this in the correct area.

My 11 year dog Star has been suffering from Severe Hip and Lower back problems. The vet says it looks like early Spondylodesis, severe Hip Dysplasia and that her nerves in her hips probobly look and feel the same as a person with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. With all this it became very difficult for her to squat and do her bussiness, so she became very constipated. He suggested that i give her an enima to get the flow going and also add canned pumpkin to her food. This has definetly worked and she is now doing her bussiness regulary. So my question is. Should i just keep adding the pumpkin to her diet (half a can to about 3-1/2 - 4 cups of kibble, She eats most of it but not all probably about a cup of kibble and pumpkin mixture left when she's done) Or is there something better that i could do.

Right now she and my other dog both eat Innova adult. I put there food down at dinner time and they eat it through out the day, not all at once. Now that she has pumpkin mixed in she has been eating it all at once and now i worry about bloat. Should i split it into two meals.

Also could any one point me towards threads or site that info on supplements for my 3 year old GSD so she has a better chance when she gets older.

Thank you
Jeremy


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

I would continue to use the pumpkin if it seems to be doing the trick. As far as your dogs hip and back problems go, I would make sure to supplement her diet with a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, as well as oils (olive oil, vegetable oil, fish oil), which not only contain essential omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, but act as a joint lubricant! Think of a car. It engine needs an oil change ever now and then to keep it moving smoothly. Same goes for your dog. She needs this oil to amplify joint function. Also, consider feeding her fresh fish at least twice per week. Salmon is best, for it has very low mercury levels. Hope this helps! Good Luck!:smile:


----------

